# Intern as doctor in dubai



## atlantis82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi,

My wife is looking for a position as intern doctor in Dubai.firstly, can anyone advice on the steps n secondly any idea on the remuneration package? Thanks.


----------



## tranquality (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi All,

I am new member to forum. Can somebody please guide me how can fresh doctors apply to work in UAE or work as an intern?
Much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## caro.duarte1 (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi,

I am also new and am looking for a job in dentistry.
Didi your wife have any luck in her search? Could you give me some advice on what you did?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

caro.duarte1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also new and am looking for a job in dentistry.
> Didi your wife have any luck in her search? Could you give me some advice on what you did?


Hi,
You really need to look on the DHA website - as you will need a licence to practice here, before you can work.
The DHA rules are pretty strict - so you need to familiarise yourself with the requirements and procedures that apply to your speciality.
Cheers
Steve


----------

